# 1964 Flamboyant Lime wall art.



## 60sstuff (Jan 17, 2022)

This bike went from someone’s barn to my shed about 20 years ago and I just pulled it out for some photos.

Rode hard and poor storage resulted in the condition of this Lime J39 Deluxe.
The lime bikes get creepy rust very easy and this ‘64 has plenty.

This April 15, 1964 would have looked killer with the leopard solo polo seat and reverse screen chain guard in nice condition.

Correct dated fork (4-4), early top bearing head set, non-crimp strut and it’s early wide bars.

Not uncommon is the reflector aluminum backside being pulled off the steel mounting stud.

Now I need to find a wall.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 17, 2022)

Really killer example. I love the creepy rust, it has a beauty all it's own.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 17, 2022)

I would assemble it and ride it till the wheels fell off.
Then I would buy another set of wheels.
I always wanted one of those bikes but they are far beyond my reach I just enjoy seeing them and am thankful even for one to just be wall art.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 17, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I would assemble it and ride it till the wheels fell off.
> Then I would buy another set of wheels.
> I always wanted one of those bikes but they are far beyond my reach I just enjoy seeing them and am thankful even for one to just be wall art.



i would assemble and ride to !!  thats got a cool aged looked to it nice !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2022)

Very cool piece of bicycle history , the top bearing cup looks to be the same used on many of the springer balloon tire schwinn models .


----------



## Jcv56 (Jan 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> This bike went from someone’s barn to my shed about 20 years ago and I just pulled it out for some photos.
> 
> Rode hard and poor storage resulted in the condition of this Lime J39 Deluxe.
> The lime bikes get creepy rust very easy and this ‘64 has plenty.
> ...



Fs?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> Fs?



Get in line if it is.


----------



## Jcv56 (Jan 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Get in line if it is.



I’m an avid line cutter..🤓


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 18, 2022)

Good morning guys,

This heavy patina ‘64 Lime is NFS, and represents a Schwinn model that’s not even a year old yet.

It’s the only Stingray I have in this kind of rough shape and offers up an example of how many of them ended up.

Eventually I would like to find a correct matching set of wheels for this bike, but that will be extremely difficult.
I would need a 36 spoke center stamp S2 and a center stamp S7 with some rust to match the bike.

Thanks for the compliments, Chris.


----------



## ODDER (Jan 18, 2022)

Dig it! Here’s one of my crusty limes.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 18, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Dig it! Here’s one of my crusty limes.



not bad very cool !!  nice patina !!


----------



## Jcv56 (Jan 19, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> This heavy patina ‘64 Lime is NFS, and represents a Schwinn model that’s not even a year old yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick tures (Jan 19, 2022)

that a 1963 ?  very nice


----------



## fatbike (Jan 19, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> This bike went from someone’s barn to my shed about 20 years ago and I just pulled it out for some photos.
> 
> Rode hard and poor storage resulted in the condition of this Lime J39 Deluxe.
> The lime bikes get creepy rust very easy and this ‘64 has plenty.
> ...



This bike is over 55 yrs old and has a lot of character with rust and crust, I prefer one that has a history use. I would recover the seat, clean and service the bike, add wheels, and enjoy. You ride a Stingray in your neighborhood, you are instantly a celebrity; everyone has a story about or with a Stingray. Not all bikes need to be shinny.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 19, 2022)

nick tures said:


> that a 1963 ?  very nice



I’d say mid to late ‘64 Lime.
28 spoke rear wheel and later style upper bearing set.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 22, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I’d say mid to late ‘64 Lime.
> 28 spoke rear wheel and later style upper bearing set.



thank you !


----------



## indycycling (Jan 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> This heavy patina ‘64 Lime is NFS, and represents a Schwinn model that’s not even a year old yet.
> 
> ...



This is my H3 original Lime
Lots of patina but polished including the chrome


----------

